# A couple of my watercolours



## Crupitt (Feb 11, 2018)

The only people who see my 'artwork' are myself and my wife. I plan on expanding that audience in order to further any constructive criticism. 

Thank you


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for posting it. Your ink lines are very controlled. I especially like the spider webs, probably the easiest part for you.


----------

